# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Tiện răng trên máy CNC !

## blacksky2411

Sao bao ngày vật lộn, cuối cùng em ý đã tiện được răng.

Test M20 bước 1.5.

Video hơi xấu các bác thông cảm







Thanks.

----------

biết tuốt, buithonamk42, CKD, duonghoang, Mr.L, ppgas, secondhand, toanho, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Con này bác độ từ máy cơ hay máy chế đó bác.

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc máy độ rồi k phải xác , bác thớt chơi nốt bộ thay dao tự động nữa cho máu

----------


## blacksky2411

> Con này bác độ từ máy cơ hay máy chế đó bác.


Máy chế  bác.




> chắc máy độ rồi k phải xác , bác thớt chơi nốt bộ thay dao tự động nữa cho máu


Bộ turret 8 dao, thủy lực có sẵn rồi, chuẩn bị độ lên thôi bác

Thanks

----------


## anhcos

Động cơ bác dùng servor hay động cơ thường, đồng bộ với mach3 thế nào, bác show ít ảnh với. Đang muốn độ con tiện cơ ấy mà.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Motor trục chính bác dùng 3 phase hả bác, tiện ren như vầy thì phải đk tốc độ vòng quay như thế nào mà chính xác vậy bác, ko biết bộ controller của máy này là gì bác nhỉ ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> --- Motor trục chính bác dùng 3 phase hả bác, tiện ren như vầy thì phải đk tốc độ vòng quay như thế nào mà chính xác vậy bác, ko biết bộ controller của máy này là gì bác nhỉ ?


theo em nghĩ  thì động cơ nào cũng được vấn đề chỉ là đếm chính xác được vòng quay của mâm cặp rồi báo cho mach3  biết , việc còn lại mach3 nó lo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mình có đọc một số loại biến tần có hỗ trợ gắn encoder để feedback về đk position nhưng chưa thấy thực tế như thế nào, ko biết là có được chính xác như mấy con servo ko.

----------


## cuongmay

chỉ cần động cơ thông thường rồi gắn thêm cảm biến vị trí trục chính là mach 3 nó tiện răng được thôi mà các bác . đơn giản nhất là dán miếng sắt lên trục chính rồi dùng cảm biến từ mà đọc .

----------


## buithonamk42

Nhân tiện bác chủ cho luôn cái ảnh tổng thể để anh em chiêm ngưỡng luôn

----------


## anhcos

Phán thì quá dễ rồi, mình đợi bác chủ show hàng vụ cài đặt và cấu hình xem thế nào.
Mua con tiện cơ về mà k fai thay động cơ mà vẫn tiện ren dc mới nhon chứ.

----------


## blacksky2411

> chỉ cần động cơ thông thường rồi gắn thêm cảm biến vị trí trục chính là mach 3 nó tiện răng được thôi mà các bác . đơn giản nhất là dán miếng sắt lên trục chính rồi dùng cảm biến từ mà đọc .


Giống như bác này nói, cài đặt thêm một cảm biến trên trục chính nữa để đồng bộ tốc độ là tiện được trên Mach3.

Nhưng, trục chính phải dư moment để ăn răng nếu không thì tiện sâu chút là sai bước  liền,
- Đã test thử trên mach3 1 năm trước, thất bại hoàn toàn.
   Do lúc đó chạy Motor 1.5kw, hơi yếu
   Mach3 đồng bộ chưa chuẩn, nếu tốc độ trục chính dao động nhiều.

Túm lại: bỏ mach3, chuyển qua linuxCNC: do hỗ trợ encoder 100 xung, đồng bộ tốt hơn thằng MACH3 nhiều.

Thành công nhờ LinuxCNC.

Còn mach3: nếu sử dụng máy công nghiệp có sẵn dư công suất thì vẫn OK
nếu máy chế như em thì hơi khó khăn (nhưng không phải không được nhé: Nếu máy chuẩn vẫn đạt như thường).

Vài lời của người mới chơi máy tiện, mong các bác bỏ qua nếu có sai xót nhé.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Ga con, Nam CNC, ppgas, puskinu, secondhand, sieunhim

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko biết máy này tiện ren rồi tiện lại  nó còn đúng ko nhỉ(chưa lấy phôi xuống)

----------


## blacksky2411

> Ko biết máy này tiện ren rồi tiện lại  nó còn đúng ko nhỉ(chưa lấy phôi xuống)


đã test rồi bác, vẫn đúng luôn.

----------


## secondhand

> đã test rồi bác, vẫn đúng luôn.


Vậy phải chạy hệ điều hành linux trên PC hay trên Raspberry Pi hả bác?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vậy phải chạy hệ điều hành linux trên PC hay trên Raspberry Pi hả bác?


Chạy Linux CNC trên PC thôi anh.

Xem chơi:

----------

anhcos, hung1706, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## anhcos

Tiện cái mâm xe kia không dễ, mà cnc lại khó hơn. Cái này phải dùng đầu dò chứ bác chủ?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Tiện cái mâm xe kia không dễ, mà cnc lại khó hơn. Cái này phải dùng đầu dò chứ bác chủ?


Dĩ nhiên phải dùng đầu dò rồi bác. Dò mặt 1 mâm khoảng 4 đến 5 phút cho mâm 16inch.
Tiện mất khoảng 6 đến 8 phút/mâm.

Tổng thiệt hại khoảng 35', chưa tính time làm CAM và tháo kẹp phôi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Đầu dò kia phải có phần mềm ghi nhận lại, xong phát sinh luôn mã code chạy luôn chứ bác. 
Máy của bác có kẹp được mâm to như thế à, bộ chấu độ lại thế nào, cho ít hình đi bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Đầu dò kia phải có phần mềm ghi nhận lại, xong phát sinh luôn mã code chạy luôn chứ bác. 
> Máy của bác có kẹp được mâm to như thế à, bộ chấu độ lại thế nào, cho ít hình đi bác.


Đầu dò tự chế+macro của Mach3 => CAD. Sau đó mình xử lý trên soft CAM thôi.

Nếu theo đúng yêu cầu của mình thì phải tự xử hết, chứ chẳng có soft nào làm sẳn cho mình đâu bác.

Quan trọng là máy có cho kẹp phôi lớn không thôi, chứ chấu kẹp thì đơn giản mà.

----------

